# SS report 9-20 Cool morning



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Brian and I went catfish drifting today, catching that northeast wind and using cut drum we caught six blue cats. Modest size, but lots of fight!
Six total from about 3# to 8#.
All fish were released.

Be safe on the water.

SS


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Good report wtg


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice fish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

BTW, this was the last SS report from The Mighty Red-Fin.


----------



## Mike S. 11 (Nov 10, 2009)

Saw it was up for sale. Man if boats could tell stories that one could write a couple books for sure. What's the new rig gonna be?

Mike


----------



## BDGreen (Jul 20, 2019)

Are you getting a new boat? I hope you're not retiring from guiding. Raymond & I have been waiting for good crappie weather so we could schedule a trip with you.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> BTW, this was the last SS report from The Mighty Red-Fin.


fastest used boat sale I have ever seen ......

nice photo ,now I know where to drift ....LOL


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The Mighty Red-Fin has tales to tell that is for sure. BBJim and I one day drifting caught enough blue cats over 20# to sink it.
Interesting fact, the new boat is coming from a customer who had hands down had the best trip I ever took out. 
It's hard to remember many of them I have taken so many people out, very few stand out, but this was one was wild!
I will still be guiding for various species with Brian helping me out.
We are putting our catfish game together now for the upcoming season of drifting for big ones.
A 2008 year Frontier 2104 is going be the new sled, I can hardly sleep.


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Going to be a sweet ride !


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> The Mighty Red-Fin has tales to tell that is for sure. BBJim and I one day drifting caught enough blue cats over 20# to sink it.
> Interesting fact, the new boat is coming from a customer who had hands down had the best trip I ever took out.
> It's hard to remember many of them I have taken so many people out, very few stand out, but this was one was wild!
> I will still be guiding for various species with Brian helping me out.
> ...


Actually a 2011 in that picture ðŸ˜€


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Sweet!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

My neck needed this. Not sure if you will use it, but it has a strong seat base there on the front deck.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*nice*

the frontier in the pic is beautiful. I like a clean boat when fishing, no clutter with stuff scattered around the floor. who makes the frontier, kenner?? very cool boat shed, with the canvas/material that folds down. :texasflag


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

c hook said:


> the frontier in the pic is beautiful. I like a clean boat when fishing, no clutter with stuff scattered around the floor. who makes the frontier, kenner?? very cool boat shed, with the canvas/material that folds down. :texasflag


K2 Marine Bill Kenner design . They also make Blackjack.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*Newer Ride ...*

we just worked on one like this ..........4stk Yam 150 ...Minn Kota Terrova I-Pilot?.....what kind of electronics ? .........NICE

Loy don't need any electronics to find and catch.....they are in his head....


----------



## BDGreen (Jul 20, 2019)

Very nice boat. I look forward to fishing from her.


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Too clean we need to slime it up ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*lmao*



dbullard1 said:


> Too clean we need to slime it up ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


looks showroom in the stall. a little cat slime will change that up quickly. :texasflag


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

All of those big cats with industrial slime will stay in the water for a pic lol!


----------



## creeker (Feb 14, 2005)

Loy can you put a big red stripe on your new boat so we can find you?? :smile:


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Reminds me of my old sled SS. Looks great and I know your gonna love the Gray-Top


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

creeker said:


> Loy can you put a big red stripe on your new boat so we can find you?? :smile:


yeah---what he said!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm ordering a stealth wrap for it, almost invisible :mpd: LOL!
Man, just today, then two more days a few hours until I get it!
:walkingsm


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*no need*



creeker said:


> Loy can you put a big red stripe on your new boat so we can find you?? :smile:


just circle the lake looking for a brand new showroom clean frontier with bent rods. Then race in on the bite as if you're new to the game, and ask how the fishing is??? Then proceed to carry on a conversation as if all is cool, and tell Loy how happy you are to see him. :rotfl: :texasflag


----------



## robalo (May 18, 2006)

*Congrats*

Nice boat SS, see you on the water soon...enjoy


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

Very nice SS, Slime it up:bounce:.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

D Law, it comes with a HDS 10 Gen 2, same as the on the Red-Fin.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> D Law, it comes with a HDS 10 Gen 2, same as the on the Red-Fin.


None of my business, but ..... if it were me I would keep both HDS 10's. Every so often I would transfer the latest data from the one you use to a computer file. If the first HDS 10 goes out you have a spare with no learning curve to have to go through.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> D Law, it comes with a HDS 10 Gen 2, same as the on the Red-Fin.


I would up grade the 2 to a Gen 3.....forget the Carbon ....really upgrade is the current LIVE model.....

I sold a well used Gen 3 10" and got a current Live 12" plus a Gen3 7" w/AI 3n1 down/side XD off E-Bay ....then found a used 3D module/XD.....loaded up now .....then a new Minn Kota 87" I-Pilot to polish me off financially...


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

One day and a wake up!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

I just saw the MRF in Spring Tx today! ?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

markbrumbaugh said:


> I just saw the MRF in Spring Tx today! ?


Nope, it's still in my driveway. I did buy it down there in Spring twenty years ago.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Just got home after cruising the lake with Susan all afternoon.
In my new to me boat!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Although MRF for Mighty Red Fin made good sense, maybe MF for Mighty Frontier shouldn't be the first choice!! :biggrin:



I saw it in person today though and it is definitely a Cream Puff. :cheers:


----------



## BDGreen (Jul 20, 2019)

That's a good looking rig Loy. Looking at the size of that Lowrance, my grandson would have a ball watching the fish show up on it. I look forward to doing some catfish drifting on it.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Great pic.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Beautiful boat Loy. Iâ€™m sure you will slime it up soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pistol-Pete (Apr 13, 2015)

Nice fishing rig!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Nice looking rig. Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Looks strange but good hanging in the place of the MRF. 
I am sure you will enjoy it congratulations ðŸŽŠðŸŽˆðŸ¾!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Went with Brian yesterday we mostly crappie fished and a little white bass fishing.
Caught two very nice crappie, one big white bass and lots of smaller ones.
The boat is a dream! I never had a boat with such exceelent workmanship, it's finished out in fine detail.
Working on some bee ready rod holders and then we will be drifting for big cats through the season.


----------



## jas415 (May 25, 2009)

*Mighty Reliable Frontier*

So, there should be a line of customers wanting to be the VERY First trip on the Might Reliable Frontier!

Loy, the pic of you in the new boat is great, really nice boat, but the real great part is you standing there with your chest puffed out with a big happy grin!! i am happy for you! And Yeah, I will be one of those that will take a trip on it!

Its a lot like my Triton buy I think mine is a tad smaller, only 19'1".

Again, I am happy for you!

You say you are putting rod holders on it, have you cked out the ones that attach to the 'pull up' rope cleats? Nothing to mount, no screws or holes. They can be built by a welder and you can get up to 4 or 6 on one cleat.


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> Just got home after cruising the lake with Susan all afternoon.
> In my new to me boat!


Very nice,


----------

